# iPhoto to Website?



## Sogni (Nov 15, 2002)

I no longer have .Mac/iTools, 
I would like to publish some of my albums from iPhoto to my website from within iPhoto, and I've seen a few apps but I haven't really been able to see them in action to go through the bother of downloading and trying them myself...

Can anyone recommend me a good one? Sample pages would be nice. 

Thanks for any help 'n info.


----------



## boi (Nov 15, 2002)

go to share->export-> HTML from within iPhoto. it does a pretty good job, really.
if you need more options, PhotoToWeb (found on versiontracker) does a good job.


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 15, 2002)

there is also the betterHTMLexport iPhoto plugin also in versiontracker.com


----------



## heathpitts (Nov 16, 2002)

I use betterHTML and it works great for web pages and for making cds. The .mac stuff is cool though

Heath Pitts


----------



## Sogni (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *go to share->export-> HTML from within iPhoto. it does a pretty good job, really.
> *



Too Blah... 



> *
> if you need more options, PhotoToWeb (found on versiontracker) does a good job. *





> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *there is also the betterHTMLexport iPhoto plugin also in versiontracker.com *



There we go, that's more like what I was looking for (fully automated upload to a website woulda been cool too - but I can make a bash script to do that from here). 

Altho I felt that the template it came with, and even one that claimed to be better (seperate download from another party) where not great (had little items that bugged me), but I figured out how to fix the source. 



> _Originally posted by heathpitts _
> *I use betterHTML and it works great for web pages and for making cds.
> *



Making CDs? 



> *
> The .mac stuff is cool though
> *



Yeah, I'll eventually subscribe to .Mac when I recover from surgery (well, when doc decides its ok) and go back to work. 

Thanks.


----------



## scottish phil (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok... I've been mucking around with server-side programmes where you have php-based photo albums with plug-ins to upload straight from iphoto. That'd be great if any of them worked... doh!

Coppermine looked great, but just wouldn't work. I think it's cos I couldn't install gd.

Gallery 2 required me to create a .htaccess file which my free webspace wouldn't allow.

The best product I've seen so far is Webphoto, but it requires a server side Java thing.

Why does no one make automated programmes which make multi-album websites. I can't be bothered manually stitching all the individual albums together!

Can anyone help?

Phil
p.s. please reply by e-mailscottishphil@gmail.com


----------



## joe862 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi,
I have just switched to a Mac.  I am looking for a tool on my Mac (running 10.4.2, latest iphoto, mac only a week old)

In Windows XP, there is something called "Image Resizer" that allows you to select multiple photos and it will make a copy of these images in a preselected resolution (small, medium, or large). 

Is there anything in OS X  or iPhoto that will do this so I dont have to change the resolution of each photo individually?

Thanks!


----------



## symphonix (Aug 27, 2005)

Another one I've used with mixed results is iPhoto to Gallery. Its a little more complex than some of the others mentioned here, but it does allow you to set-up a gallery that allows forum-style registration, comments and user submitted photos. However, it seems to go through compatibility nightmares any time the OS, iPhoto or Gallery is updated ...


----------



## kwxilvr (Aug 28, 2005)

For another approach in publishing iPhoto albums you might consider RapidWeaver from Realmac Software. This is a very smart site development application. It's theme based (comes with about 35+ themes) and themes can be user modified. It generates web sites with a mix of pages based. Pages can be based on iPhoto albums. But it also generates Quicktime, blog, file download and other page types. Very fast to get professional looking results. I'm using it here at macosx.com for my site: Project Sphinx
It's $35, but it does a lot, and has a built-in FTP manager for uploading to .mac or any ISP. Recommended.


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 29, 2005)

Look at Galerie, too.


----------



## Gig' (Aug 29, 2005)

joe862 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have just switched to a Mac.  I am looking for a tool on my Mac (running 10.4.2, latest iphoto, mac only a week old)
> 
> In Windows XP, there is something called "Image Resizer" that allows you to select multiple photos and it will make a copy of these images in a preselected resolution (small, medium, or large).
> ...



you could look into this 

I've been using iResize but don't think it's tiger compatible as it is older than small image


----------



## Decado (Aug 29, 2005)

joe862 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have just switched to a Mac.  I am looking for a tool on my Mac (running 10.4.2, latest iphoto, mac only a week old)
> 
> In Windows XP, there is something called "Image Resizer" that allows you to select multiple photos and it will make a copy of these images in a preselected resolution (small, medium, or large).
> ...



with automator you can do your own script that will do that.
start automator and make a workflow of the following actions, in this order:
1) "Get selected Finder Items"
2) "Scale Images" (it will ask if you want to do a copy of the images. Choose "Add". and choose a place where they should end up).

on the "Scale images"-script check "Show action when Run" (located under "Options".)

now save the script as a plugin to the Script Menu. (you activate the script menu with an application the applescript folder in the applications folder.)

To scale images you now just have to select them, go to the scriptmenu and choose your script. it will then ask you what size and copy the new resized picture to the folder you choose earlier.


----------

